# Bikestrecken im Raum Saarlouis



## Santiago (21. Juni 2004)

hi

ich suche bikestrecken im raum saarlouis, mit sprüngen und drops.  
wenn ihr wisst wo es welche gibt schreibt mir schnell.
ich komm vorbei und guck mir das ganze mal an.  


greez   
Jan


----------



## carloz (21. Juni 2004)

Tach Wadgassa, hier ein Hoschi 

Wir jackern immer mittem Hardtail durch die Wälder. 
Ich wüsste jetzt nix, wo man jumpen kann, oder ähnl.
Aber da wird sich sicher noch jemand melden.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santiago (21. Juni 2004)

hi,

mit wem fährst du denn immer so in wadgassen? fährst du eher CC oder FR???

greetz
jan


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juni 2004)

guck mal unter www.bikeaholic.de
dort unter Saar->Schlickrutscher tour...vielleicht ist die was für dich....bzw. die Schlickrutscher mal kontaktieren


----------



## Santiago (21. Juni 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal unter www.bikeaholic.de
> dort unter Saar->Schlickrutscher tour...vielleicht ist die was für dich....bzw. die Schlickrutscher mal kontaktieren




danke die tour sieht interessant aus. mal schaun vielleicht fahr ich sie mal nächste woche  


 
greetz
jan


----------



## carloz (21. Juni 2004)

@Santiago: CC only. Fahre immer mit 2 Loiden Richtung Werbeln und dann zum Warndtweiher und ab da dann Frankreich, oder halt in der Umgebung Überherrn oder Berus hoch an de ToifelZburg runter den trail da usw. Immer was neues suchen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## appollo (21. Juni 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Santiago: CC only. Fahre immer mit 2 Loiden Richtung Werbeln und dann zum Warndtweiher und ab da dann Frankreich, oder halt in der Umgebung Überherrn oder Berus hoch an de ToifelZburg runter den trail da usw. Immer was neues suchen
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



direkt von berus runter gibts auch ein paar witzige trails wachsen leider mit der zeit so zu, dass man aufpassen muss, dat man da nich links 5 meter kullert ... ansonsten gibts da glaubig als FR mäßig nich so viel...   

@ santiago: meintest du, du kommst mal bei uns vorbei, oder watt?  

ride on, max


----------



## Santiago (21. Juni 2004)

@ apollo

ich denk schon, wenn ich mal zeit hab.   

flo will mir in den nächsten tagen eine anmeldung und weitere infos über euch zu schicken.        



greetz   
jan


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juni 2004)

Die beste Strecke in dem Raum ist meiner Meinung nach der Limberg ("Kreuzweg").
Uphill via Asphaltstrecke, welche nach dem Friedhof Wallerfangen rechts den Berg rauf geht. Dann 15-30 Minuten Uphill. Ganz oben nach rechts abbiegen und dann immernur geradeaus (etwa 1 km). Stößt man an das Ende des Weges haltet man sich stets links, dort geht ne hammergeile FR stecke quer zu dem Forstweguphill hinunter.
Berus ist auch okay, da gibt's nen recht langen Trail den man mit 'ner sehr kniffeligen Serpentinen Passage kombinieren kann, die in Merten mündet. Leider nur schlecht zu beschreiben und oft schnell zugewachsen. Wenn man den stinkenden Tümpel in der Ecke kennt, kann man's beschreiben, aber sonst...


----------



## chris84 (21. Juni 2004)

jo, die Kreuzwegstrecke aufm Limberg ist mir auch ein Begriff. ist eigentlich relativ leicht zu finden, kurz vor dem Einstieg ist ne Kapelle. Raus kommt man unten unweit der Abgewinkelten Vorfahrt von Saarlouis richtung Dillingen. 
Der Anstieg über Teer ist saugut fahrbar (vor allem ziemlich fix...), die Abfahrt der Hammer. Da is ne Treppe drin, mitm Freerider dürfte die zu jumpen sein, mehr als 1m hoch (wenn ich das korrekt im Kopp habe). Ich bin die Strecke mal mit meinem (CC-)Hardtail runtergefeuert, ging saugut. Den Sprung hab ich natürlich ausgelassen, hab mich links davon runtergeschmissen.
Abgesehen davon gibts in dem Ecken noch einiges was für FR brauchbar wäre, man muss nur suchen. Da sind mordssteile Abhänge drin, an einem Weg haben wir ne Rampe ausfindig gemacht, die führt genau über den Weg und anschließend  gehts etwa 20m mit mehr als 45° Gefälle nach unten. Wer die Springt, Respekt!!! hat aber wohl noch keiner gemacht, waren keine Spuren da. 

Noch ne klasse Strecke zum Dämpfungstesten: Die Treppe aufm Lithermont. Ich hab die Stufen mal gezählt, ich glaube es dürften so um die 100 gewesen sein, aus Holzbalken hergestellt von unterschiedlichem Abstand. Ich kann da mit meinem Hardtail nicht wirklich schnell runterfahren (Spaß machts aber trotzdem    ), mit nem Freerider lässt sichs da bestimmt vortrefflich runterfeuern...

MFG
Chris


----------



## sarakosa (21. Juni 2004)

Hi


Der Kreuzweg is nicht schlecht für FR, nicht wirklich schwer aber macht spaß.
Berus hinter der Klinik ist eher nichts für FR, keine Sprünge......
aber sonst ne super Trail. War am Donnerstag noch oben. Der Anfang ist wirklich schon recht eng gewachsen aber im Wald Richtung Merten wars wie immer super Geil.
Letzte Woche war ich aber mit drei Bekannten Richtung Fraulautern-Lachwald, Schwarzenholz,Hülzweiler und zurück nach Griesborn unterwegs.
Da waren zum einen absolut geile Trails und für FR is im dem Wald bestimmt auch einiges.
Den Strecke bin ich zum ersten mal gefahren, kann also keine Beschreibung 
geben. 
Aber sollten wir diese Woche nochmals die Strecke fahren werde ich mich melden. Kannst dich ja dann anschließen. Wir sind zwar mehr die Tourer bzw Marathon Biker aber einen FR können wir schon mitschleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (21. Juni 2004)

Santiago schrieb:
			
		

> @ apollo
> 
> ich denk schon, wenn ich mal zeit hab.
> 
> ...




na dann is ja alles klar  haste schon mim flo gephont oder wat?

warste schon mal auf unserer page?  

bis dann, max


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juni 2004)

hi, 
sagt doch mal ne tour an. da würde mich auch einiges interessieren. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust von den dienstag-leuten auf leinenweg-transfer und dann single-trails zu rocken... am liebsten aber erst nächste woche !
vg
lq


----------



## Santiago (22. Juni 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> na dann is ja alles klar  haste schon mim flo gephont oder wat?
> 
> warste schon mal auf unserer page?
> 
> bis dann, max




ne hab noch nit mit ihm gephont, er wollt ma so infos halt zuschicken per mail.

euere page is geil


----------



## Santiago (22. Juni 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> sagt doch mal ne tour an. da würde mich auch einiges interessieren. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust von den dienstag-leuten auf leinenweg-transfer und dann single-trails zu rocken... am liebsten aber erst nächste woche !
> vg
> lq




mal schaun, ich hab die nächsten wochen noch en bisschen stress mit da schule (ich bin schüler)    :kotz: 
danach kann ich mich wieder voll und ganz dem biken widmen


----------



## Noneus (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,
Ich bin zwar Münchner, besuche aber anfang August meine Großeltern in Fraulautern. Letztes Jahr hab ich an dem besagten Limberg n bissal Northshore und auch n ca. 2m drop gesehn. Ließ sich alles schön springen. Des mit dem Trail muss ich mal ausprobiern.

Gibts in der Nähe von Saarlouis keine Dirtjumps? Und meine Oma hat mir gesagt, dass die auf dem Kohleberg bei Fraulautern ne Downhillstrecke anlegen wollen. Stimmt des?
Gruss Stefan


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2004)

@Noneus: Du meinst den Ensdorfer Schlackeberg der Grube; ja da ist etwas in Planung. Ich glaube im Moment ist der Berg für DH'ler noch nicht freigegeben, ein paar Kollegen von mir sind den aber bereits gefahren. Abfahrt ist allerdings recht kurz - eine Sache von gut unter 5 Minuten...
In Saarlouis wie in Saarwellingen gibt es BMX Bahnen, zumindest die Saarlouiser ist allerdings in einem miserablen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noneus (8. Juli 2004)

Aus einigen BXM bahnen wurde ich wegen meinen grobstolligen Reifen rausgeschmissen ^^ Irgend welche Infos dazu? Und wo sind die BMX-Bahnen genau? URL's?

@czuk: Die 5min sind net so ne tolle Angabe. Die Länge weisst du net?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2004)

Die Länge weiß ich nicht, die Halde ist 150 Meter hoch, soviel kann ich sagen. Man ist also in 10-15 Minuten oben. Die Gegend gibt nicht mehr her, ist eben alles recht flach dort...

Wegen der BMX Bahn; erwarte in SLS nicht zuviel, die ist wie gesagt in einem schlechten Zustand. Sie liegt in der St. Nazairer Allee, neben der dortigen Realschule. 
Zu finden z.B. hier:
http://www.stadtplan.net/index.asp?direct=brd/saarland/saarlouis/home.html


----------



## carloz (8. Juli 2004)

Also ich weiß ja nich, wo Ihr überall runterheizen könnt,
aber was ich immer so seh, dann sollte doch folgendes was für euch sein:

Also ich wohne ja in der Gemeinde Wadgassen und da im Ortsteil Hostenbach gibt es solche aufgeschütteten Berge.Sieht man schön von der A620 wenn man von Völklingen nach Saarlouis bügelt.
Da darf man zwar nich hoch, aber wir warn schon oft oben (natürlich zu Fuß).
Aber wenn mich ned alles täuscht, könnte man mit dem bike, den mittleren der Berge, der nicht raucht iben, nach hinten zur A620 runterheizen.
Falls es einen interessiert, ich hab auch noch Bilder irgendwo rumfliegen, die kann ich auch einstellen dann...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2004)

@carloz: Von meiner Seite aus, brauchst du das nicht. Ich als Exil-Saarlouiser wohne im Moment am Bodensee, in Sichtweite zu 'nem 700 Meter hohen Berg (350hm) und mit vielen gebauten krassen FR Strecken


----------



## carloz (11. Juli 2004)

@czuk:

Na das nenn ich mal praktisch   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## cpetit (5. August 2005)

Hallo,
bei meiner vorletzten Tour bevor ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe bin ich auf dem Oberlimberg gewesen. Dort habe ich zwei, drei Rampen gesehen die jemand gebaut hat. Nach den Spuren wird dort öfters gefahren. Die höchste Rampe war etwa 1,8 m hoch. Der weg dorthin:Von Wallerfangen Richtung Dillingen fahren, auf der rechten Seite befindet sich eine Parkbucht. Dort geht es dann hinauf. Kurz bevor es nicht mehr weiter geht, geht es nach rechts auf einen anderen weg und schon ist man da.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. August 2005)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei meiner vorletzten Tour bevor ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe bin ich auf dem Oberlimberg gewesen. Dort habe ich zwei, drei Rampen gesehen die jemand gebaut hat. Nach den Spuren wird dort öfters gefahren. Die höchste Rampe war etwa 1,8 m hoch. Der weg dorthin:Von Wallerfangen Richtung Dillingen fahren, auf der rechten Seite befindet sich eine Parkbucht. Dort geht es dann hinauf. Kurz bevor es nicht mehr weiter geht, geht es nach rechts auf einen anderen weg und schon ist man da.




Interessant! Aber ist die Parkbucht nicht auf der linken Seite wenn man von Wallerfangen nach Dillingen fährt?


----------



## UNKRAUT (5. August 2005)

yep recht hat er von wallerfangen nach dillingen links ... jemand vom bodensee kennt den parkplatz in wallerfangen ???? auswanderer ??? extremrumkommer ????


----------



## stefansls (5. August 2005)

Nabend ! Falls von euch jemand Falscheid kennt; da gibt es ein paar Dirtjumps die dreckiger als dreckig sind :1 Rampe, 1 Kicker Rampenhöhe :~ 1,10m über den Kicker fliegt man so ~10 m weit (zumindestens ich als angsthase mit meinem CC Bike; jedoch flach nicht hoch) aber je schneller...!? Anfahrt isss ganz easy. Saarwellingen - Hoxberg - Nordschacht. Vom Parkplatz Nordschacht links in den Wald einbiegen - dann nach ~ 150m geht es steil links hoch, der trail verliert sich dann nach ungefähr weiteren 400m. Hier rechts runterfahren ( man erkennt das ab und zu einer runterfährt, vorsicht SAND!) dann kommt man unten wieder auf einen ungepflegten Forstweg. - links ! Dann sieht man auch schon die Rampe. Der Kicker liegt so ungefähr 100m weiter drüber.
Wenn Ihr euch dort ausgetobt habt, fahrt Ihr runter nach Falscheid und folgt dem Schild Kläranlage. An der Kläranlage vorbei immer auf dem Betonweg bleiben Dann kommt ne Kreuzung: hier links richtung Wald und im Wald direkt rechts - geradeaus bis zur nächsten Waldkreuzung, hier wieder rechts hoch (iss ein deftiger anstieg). Immer geradeaus dann seid Ihr auf der Bundestraße: links nach Hoxberg rein. In Hoxberg dem Schild Motocross-Strecke folgen! Wenn Ihr an der MotoX Strecke seid geht es nach~40 metern links in die Prärie. Ihr erkennt das Ihr richtig deid wenn auf einmal zwei fette bäume quer über den trail liegen. Über die Bäume - und dann kommt die PORNOABFAHRT          schlechthin. Es kommen 3 stufen wo wenn man schmerzbefreit ist was weis ich wieweit fliegen kann. Nur: immer kurz halt machen und hören ob nicht von unten ein Motcrosser angeheizt kommt. ( das iss denen Ihre aufwärmrunde).  In der Talsohle angekommen hält man sich rechts, fährt auf die Bundestraße, wieder rechts. Dann in Knorscheid scharf rechts hoch wieder auf den Hoxberg. Wenn Ihr oben seid wisst Ihr wo Ihr seid. 

P.S. es sind so ungefähr 10km, also auch mitm Freeride Bike zu schaffen

 Keep on Moshin !   Stefan


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. August 2005)

UNKRAUT schrieb:
			
		

> yep recht hat er von wallerfangen nach dillingen links ... jemand vom bodensee kennt den parkplatz in wallerfangen ???? auswanderer ??? extremrumkommer ????



Auswanderer und Ex-Ensdorfler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

